
Why it’s important that employers let staff personalise their workspaces - philpem
https://digest.bps.org.uk/2015/03/27/why-its-important-that-employers-let-staff-personalise-their-workspaces/
======
MandieD
Maybe this explains why our laptops have come to be paved over with stickers
these past few years - a sort of compensation for our hot-desking open offices
with identical docking stations.

~~~
Nasrudith
I think that may also have a utilitarian component for commoditizd laptop
shops - making them distinguishable at a glance so it is harder to
accidentally mix them up.

------
the_biot
They interviewed 28 people.

